# Death of my dog Hilda



## agapemone1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I am really struggling because my Bernese Mountain Dog Hilda was put to sleep on Wednesday. To top it all it was my birthday. Everywhere I go reminds me of her and little routines we had, like having a pizza together on Friday night (as a treat I gave her a bit), these just bring it all back and the suffering she had at the end of her short life. She (her ashes) is now in my front room at the side of her mum and her aunty. I did get some consolation, however, when I came across by accident an article which stated that Pope Francis allegedly had said that all animals go to heaven. This statement is now being disputed. I know that Popes over the centuries have had differing views on the matter. Pope Benedict said that an animal's death simply "means the end of their existence on earth," and that they "are not called to eternal life." I am not bothered that he said this because this is just his personal view. I just feel that Hilda is with her mum and her aunty in Heaven and I am sure that I will be reunited with her, God willing.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Hilda. 
It is lovely having pets but when they leave us the Heart break we go through is dreadful.
I hope that the Happy memories of Hilda will replace the pain you are in very soon.
Hilda will be at Rainbow Bridge and she will be with her Mum and Aunty. I also believe that when it is our time that we will all meet up with our lost ones again.

R.I.P Hilda and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I am very sorry you have lost your friend, she was beautiful. Time will ease the pain and she will always be with you in your heart, I believe any animal who can love has a soul and, therefore, will have a place in heaven. Sweet dreams Hilda.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

agapemone1 said:


> I am really struggling because my Bernese Mountain Dog Hilda was put to sleep on Wednesday. To top it all it was my birthday. Everywhere I go reminds me of her and little routines we had, like having a pizza together on Friday night (as a treat I gave her a bit), these just bring it all back and the suffering she had at the end of her short life. She (her ashes) is now in my front room at the side of her mum and her aunty. I did get some consolation, however, when I came across by accident an article which stated that Pope Francis allegedly had said that all animals go to heaven. This statement is now being disputed. I know that Popes over the centuries have had differing views on the matter. Pope Benedict said that an animal's death simply "means the end of their existence on earth," and that they "are not called to eternal life." I am not bothered that he said this because this is just his personal view. I just feel that Hilda is with her mum and her aunty in Heaven and I am sure that I will be reunited with her, God willing.


Very sorry to hear about your beloved Hilda.

Don't you worry, she's alive and well on the Other Side and yes, you *will* see her again some day.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

PS: See the 'NDE: Dogs In The Afterlife' thread further down the Rainbow Bridge index page....


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear of the death of your beautiful dog - you must feel such an emptiness in your life at the moment. The pain of losing a beloved pet is just as great as the pain of losing a person that you love. Her baby photo is gorgeous - what a beautiful girl you shared your life with.

I am a Christian, and I firmly believe that animals go back to God when they die, just as we do. I believe that we will meet them, and everyone else that we loved, again after death, though perhaps not in the form we knew them. TBH, I think that animals will be in heaven before a lot of us people, as they are incapable of sin - they are innocents and their souls are pure, in the same way that young children are.

I believe that you will meet her again, and that the love you shared will never die. One day perhaps you may be ready to welcome another dog into your life; or maybe you will never be ready - but whatever you choose, your love for Hilda and her love for you will always be there.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

lostbear said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of the death of your beautiful dog - you must feel such an emptiness in your life at the moment. The pain of losing a beloved pet is just as great as the pain of losing a person that you love. Her baby photo is gorgeous - what a beautiful girl you shared your life with.
> 
> I am a Christian, and I firmly believe that animals go back to God when they die, just as we do. I believe that we will meet them, and everyone else that we loved, again after death, though perhaps not in the form we knew them. TBH, I think that animals will be in heaven before a lot of us people, as they are incapable of sin - they are innocents and their souls are pure, in the same way that young children are.
> 
> I believe that you will meet her again, and that the love you shared will never die. One day perhaps you may be ready to welcome another dog into your life; or maybe you will never be ready - but whatever you choose, your love for Hilda and her love for you will always be there.


What a lovely post.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.x


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm really sorry for your loss, especially on your birthday. Animals are much better than we humans. Tell me why should they not go to heaven????

My personal image of the heaven is a beautiful garden with all my pets living with me again and all my friends in a close vicinity.


----------

